# [VZW] is there anyway we could get a return to stock rooted cwm flashable zip. ?



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I am just curious if this is possible. this is my first unlocked bootloader and it is awesome but I would like the ability to go back to stock (rooted of course) via cwm. I have a root 66 nandroid but it was made before I unlocked the bootloader so no stock kernal (right?). my synergy backup has the stock kernal so I could get where I need to go with multiple flashes.

with an unlocked bootloader will the stock image take my kernal back in Odin?
thanks for any responses


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

well it looks like there is a boot img. file in my stock rooted recovery. well I guess I am dumb


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases only. Moving this to general section.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

though that was where it was. I was in the wrong section when I posted


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

there needs to be a Verizon galaxy s3 q and a section questions of a non developmental nature get lost in the clutter of other carriers.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bigmook said:


> there needs to be a Verizon galaxy s3 q and a section questions of a non developmental nature get lost in the clutter of other carriers.


Nexus forum (and others) has managed just fine for the last 6 months combined. Define your question better in regards to which carrier and phone and you'll do okay as well.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

bigmook said:


> I am just curious if this is possible. this is my first unlocked bootloader and it is awesome but I would like the ability to go back to stock (rooted of course) via cwm. I have a root 66 nandroid but it was made before I unlocked the bootloader so no stock kernal (right?). my synergy backup has the stock kernal so I could get where I need to go with multiple flashes.
> 
> with an unlocked bootloader will the stock image take my kernal back in Odin?
> thanks for any responses


If you don't have the stock kernel currently running on your phone you will have to Odin route 66 and the stock kernel.

Go here, this will answer your question more than likely if I havent

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709

-Sent from my Synergistic SIII


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah I have that ...did that... wanted to be able to do it away from the computer like I said in the post
before it was moved it was in the Verizon galaxy s 3 . thanks for the instructions.


----------



## Brian G (Jun 26, 2012)

What version of synergy? If it's r38 or more recent then you don't have the stock kernel.

-Sent from my Synergistic SIII


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

1.7 so yeah its stock. running clean kernal now its nice. I have the ability to get back by many options. I have never compiled a kernal and wanted to have the ability to flash one in case of a kernal initiated bootloop without sacrificing my current setup.


----------



## Chakra (Jan 7, 2012)

mobile oden on the play store will do what you want.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I wasn't aware chains had updated. off to the store


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

yep not for the Verizon gs3 yet he is still working on it apparently


----------



## cmotion (Jul 13, 2011)

bigmook said:


> yep not for the Verizon gs3 yet he is still working on it apparently


Actually latest update has Verizon S3 supported!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

yes I must have read it incorrectly. sweet. and it works


----------

